# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Τηλεφωνίας & Gadgets >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] 2 τηλέφωνα Iphone

## elektronio

Πωλούνται τα παρακάτω τηλέφωνα:
1. Iphone 5 /16Gb /μαύρο -- *Τιμή 70 ευρώ*
    Αγρατζούνιστο χωρίς σημάδια. Δεν λειτουργεί το κουμπί μείωσης ήχου.
    Με το κουτί του χωρίς ακουστικά.
    Αλλαγμένη μπαταρία πρόσφατα.

2. Iphone 6 /16Gb /space gray -- *Τιμή 130 ευρώ* 
    Αγρατζούνιστο χωρίς σημάδια. Χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.
    Με το κουτί με ακουστικά και φορτιστή
    Αλλαγμένη μπαταρία πρόσφατα.    
    Δώρο θήκη.

IMG_4844.jpgIMG_4842.jpgIMG_4839.jpgIMG_4838.jpg

Βρίσκομαι Θεσσαλονίκη.
Αποστολή αλλού κατόπιν συννενόησης με επιπλέον χρέωση των μεταφορικών και κατάθεση του ποσού πριν την αποστολή.
Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας στελιλει ΠΜ.

----------

